# SVS SB12-NSD vs my Sunfire true signature sub?



## CHASLS2

Any SVS SB12- NSD owners in here? Thinking about replacing my Sunfire True Signature sub with the SB12 NSD. Don't know if the upgrade would be worth it or not.

This is for a 14x16 bedroom.


----------



## ALMFamily

Pretty sure Eugovector got one and did a video review - you can search this forum for it.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Pretty sure Eugovector got one and did a video review - you can search this forum for it.


Joe, I know he did one on the SVS PB-12NSD though not sure I remember one on the SB?


----------



## CHASLS2

JBrax said:


> Joe, I know he did one on the SVS PB-12NSD though not sure I remember one on the SB?


I don't see much said on the SB12 NSD. I was also thinking about the PB12 NSD as another choice.


----------



## ALMFamily

Sorry, Jeff is right. It was the PB12, not the SB12. :R


----------



## JBrax

CHASLS2 said:


> Any SVS SB12- NSD owners in here? Thinking about replacing my Sunfire True Signature sub with the SB12 NSD. Don't know if the upgrade would be worth it or not.
> 
> This is for a 14x16 bedroom.


According to the SVS website specs are very similar to the PB-12NSD and output is suppose to be just as good. I recently upgraded from a Klipsch RW-12D and there is no comparison. Very tight, clean, and smooth bass. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## onhope

One more thing is some people said it was made in China?My Svs sub can not find where it made?Do you know about it?


----------



## JBrax

onhope said:


> One more thing is some people said it was made in China?My Svs sub can not find where it made?Do you know about it?


Not really sure to be honest. I don't put much stock into where the product is made anymore. It's very seldom that you will find American made electronics this day in age.


----------



## tonyvdb

SVS is made and assembled in the USA


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> SVS is made and assembled in the USA


I had read that the Sledge Amps were made in Canada and that some of the cabinets were now being outsourced from China. I think that would be a good question for Ed Mullen.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, that would be good to know, I do know that the BASH amps they used before were made in Canada


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, that would be good to know, I do know that the BASH amps they used before were made in Canada


I sent an email as I'd like to know myself.


----------



## JBrax

The amps are made in Taiwan, and everything else is made in China. All under SVS specs and before sent out (USA sold) inspected and QC measured. This from Ed Mullen.


----------



## CHASLS2

I went ahead and placed a order for the PB12 NSD. It's already at FEDEX and should have it this Thurs.

I plan to A/B test it with my Sunfire True signature sub. Will let you guys know when i get it.


----------



## JBrax

CHASLS2 said:


> I went ahead and placed a order for the PB12 NSD. It's already at FEDEX and should have it this Thurs.
> 
> I plan to A/B test it with my Sunfire True signature sub. Will let you guys know when i get it.


You're going to love this sub. I've been re-watching my collection of BR movies and it hasn't failed me yet. U-571 had me taking cover during the depth charge scenes!


----------



## CHASLS2

Guess i will find out Thurs nite.


----------



## KalaniP

CHASLS2 said:


> I went ahead and placed a order for the PB12 NSD. It's already at FEDEX and should have it this Thurs.
> 
> I plan to A/B test it with my Sunfire True signature sub. Will let you guys know when i get it.


I look forward to your impressions. Which model Sunfire do you have?


----------



## CHASLS2

KalaniP said:


> I look forward to your impressions. Which model Sunfire do you have?


It's called a true signature sub.


----------



## KalaniP

CHASLS2 said:


> It's called a true signature sub.


I could be wrong, but I believe that's the product line, not the actual model. There are a number of those, in different sizes and capabilities.

http://www.sunfire.com/products.asp


----------



## CHASLS2

KalaniP said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe that's the product line, not the actual model. There are a number of those, in different sizes and capabilities.
> 
> http://www.sunfire.com/products.asp


It's a 13" is all i know. Made in 2001.

Here is a side by side. Just got my PB12 NSD. So far it sounds very good.


----------



## JBrax

CHASLS2 said:


> It's a 13" is all i know. Made in 2001.
> 
> Here is a side by side. Just got my PB12 NSD. So far it sounds very good.


Congrats on your new baby. Does your AVR have Audyssey XT?


----------



## tonyvdb

Hee hee, its just a wee bit bigger hey :bigsmile:


----------



## MikeBiker

Size does matter!


----------



## CHASLS2

JBrax said:


> Congrats on your new baby. Does your AVR have Audyssey XT?


No. I have a Pioneer Elite SC35 avr. I already did a auto cal and it seems to sound fine. I'm sure i will fool around with some settings later on.


----------



## JBrax

CHASLS2 said:


> No. I have a Pioneer Elite SC35 avr. I already did a auto cal and it seems to sound fine. I'm sure i will fool around with some settings later on.


Sub crawl if not what you expected. I would think if the old sub was ok in the PB's spot so should the new one. Maybe my old Klipsch rw-12d was just much lesser than my new one. The difference was night and day for my setup.


----------



## KalaniP

CHASLS2 said:


> No. I have a Pioneer Elite SC35 avr. I already did a auto cal and it seems to sound fine. I'm sure i will fool around with some settings later on.


Pioneer's MCACC doesn't EQ the sub, so that shouldn't make any difference. Audyssey's MultiEQ XT (and XT32) does.


----------



## JBrax

KalaniP said:


> Pioneer's MCACC doesn't EQ the sub, so that shouldn't make any difference. Audyssey's MultiEQ XT (and XT32) does.


Sounds like justification for an upgrade to me.


----------



## CHASLS2

JBrax said:


> Sub crawl if not what you expected. I would think if the old sub was ok in the PB's spot so should the new one. Maybe my old Klipsch rw-12d was just much lesser than my new one. The difference was night and day for my setup.


It sounds fine so far. Only tried out a DVD of war of the worlds so far. I will give a few BD's a shot tonite that have better audio. So far it shakes the room better than the Sunfire and seems to sound smoother.

I set the gain to around 11 O'clock , set the low pass to disable and phase to zero with the auto on. 
Here it is in it's corner where the Sunfire went. The speakers are Paradgim Millenia One's 5 speaker system.

I just sold my Klipsch RF7's , RC7 and RS7's as they were just too big for the room.


----------



## JBrax

CHASLS2 said:


> It sounds fine so far. Only tried out a DVD of war of the worlds so far. I will give a few BD's a shot tonite that have better audio. So far it shakes the room better than the Sunfire and seems to sound smoother.
> 
> I set the gain to around 11 O'clock , set the low pass to disable and phase to zero with the auto on.
> Here it is in it's corner where the Sunfire went. The speakers are Paradgim Millenia One's 5 speaker system.
> 
> I just sold my Klipsch RF7's , RC7 and RS7's as they were just too big for the room.


Very nice. I went through an assortment of BR's the evening I got mine and it never failed me. Again congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Ed Mullen

CHASLS2 said:


> It sounds fine so far. Only tried out a DVD of war of the worlds so far. I will give a few BD's a shot tonite that have better audio. So far it shakes the room better than the Sunfire and seems to sound smoother.
> 
> I set the gain to around 11 O'clock , set the low pass to disable and phase to zero with the auto on.
> Here it is in it's corner where the Sunfire went. The speakers are Paradgim Millenia One's 5 speaker system.


Thanks for this great review; I'm glad your PB12-NSD is performing well compared to your Sunfire. As others have said, 'size matters'. If you have any other questions about set-up, please give us a shout.


----------



## CHASLS2

Ed Mullen said:


> Thanks for this great review; I'm glad your PB12-NSD is performing well compared to your Sunfire. As others have said, 'size matters'. If you have any other questions about set-up, please give us a shout.


So far the new sub has worked like a champ. I no longer hear the loud thumps and the hum like i would with the Sunfire sub.


----------

